# do chickens yawn?



## Marissa_richmond (Mar 30, 2013)

i have one chick that I've noticed has started to open their mouth as if they are trying to make a sound. 

so i was wondering if chickens yawn. i haven't seen any other of my chicks do it though. does that mean i have a rooster? is he trying to crow?


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Mine yawn when their tired and so do my baby ducks.


----------

